# My scrapbooking room



## gma2rjc

Once I was done with the flooring, I liked the way the room looked, so I decided to move all of my hobby stuff in here. This had been a play room for the kids. Now the other two bedrooms are used for play rooms. One for toddlers and one for older kids.

I had all of my punches and rubber stamps in some 6-drawer Iris carts. That worked out alright, but I found that I wasn't using them because it took too long to search through the drawers when I needed something (even though the drawers were labeled). I needed to get stuff out of those drawers where I could see what I have. 

Shelves seemed to be the answer.

I didn't see any the size I needed at the store, so I built my own. Even if I had found what I was looking for at a store, they would have been too expensive. If I remember right, it was around $200 to build these two units and two smaller ones. 

The wall next to the double doors was a perfect spot to put them as they really had to be very shallow. Plus, the right-side door wouldn't open fully if there was anything too big in the way.


----------



## gma2rjc

I used a lot of 1x4's, 2 - 4'x8' sheets of MDF, 2 - 4'x8' sheets of wainscoting paneling, crown moulding, 2 - 1"x5", 4 - flat chubby wooden legs and some steel brackets to secure them to the wall.

Luckily, my brother let me use his air compressor and the gun to nail it all together. I wish I could have borrowed his garage too. lol. Since I don't have one, everything had to be built in the living room. 

The 4' width of the boards was perfect for the width of the wall without having to crowd the two units together. But each one only needed to be 6' high. So I cut 2' off the ends of the MDF and wainscoting and used those end pieces to make the two smaller shelves in the same style as the bigger ones. The taller shelves ended up being almost 7' tall.

I hadn't planned on making the two smaller shelves. But it made sense to use the scrap pieces. It's good that I did, because they're a perfect size for a place to store ink pads, refills, ribbons, Sizzix dies, etc.


----------



## gma2rjc

To know exactly how far apart to space the shelves, I gathered all the items that were to be stored on them. I measured the height and width of each group of items and marked where the shelves needed to go. The pictures of the ink bottles and stamp pads shows what I'm talking about.


----------



## gma2rjc

The crown moulding took a little trial and error, but I finally got it right (after returning to the store to replace the piece I cut wrong)

This was my first attempt at putting it on a ceiling. It turned out alright though. 

I think it was a little more difficult fitting the moulding on the top of the shelves. Figuring out the right way to put the wood on the chop saw and double-checking before cutting made it a slow process. Then holding the pieces tight without moving them while I nailed it together was frustrating. 

For some reason one of the shelves is about 1/8" taller than the other one. I'm not sure why. All of the pieces were cut to the same size.

I wish I could say, "maybe the floor is a little higher in one spot". But...that's not the case.


----------



## gma2rjc

Sometimes I'd rather stand up when I work, so I put this 37" high table together. The table top was $10 at the Herman Miller outlet store. I put two 36" square bookcases under it, back-to-back and left a space between them. If I'd had more time, ability and space to build them, I would have. But I bought them instead. 

Since the backs of the bookcases are visible, I covered them with the same wainscot paneling that's visible on the other shelves. 

In the space between the bookcases, I attached some wood to hold them in place and to form a shelf for storing rolls of wrapping paper. Under that is space to store blank scrapbook pages in a bin. My sister made a table like this to store her bolts of fabric. That's where I got the idea. 

I like using the book cases instead of legs to support the table, because they provide a lot of extra storage.


----------



## gma2rjc

I got this book case at Ikea. It was originally used to store toys. But for some of the 2, 3 and 4-year-olds, it was nothing more than a big wide ladder to climb. LOL. 

So now it's used to store cardstock, finished scrapbook albums, various tools, a few joke books and packages of rubber stamps that won't fit on the other shelves. 

One of the baskets on top holds adhesives. One is full of scissors, and the other two hold odds & ends I don't use very often.


----------



## gma2rjc

The closet is mostly for boxes of pictures, a Xyron machine and refills, books and other odds & ends. It really needs a curtain or something. So does the window. Unfortunately, I hate sewing, and shopping for curtains is one of my least favorite things to do. Until one of those two things changes....no curtains. LOL

The trim around this doorway and the french doors needs to be re-done, but I'll do that when the window is replaced (some day).


----------



## gma2rjc

My brother and his wife gave me this table. I like that it has plenty of room to work and enough space to hold all the little gadgets and tools I use every time I work on an album.


----------



## gma2rjc

Thank you. The things I make the most are greeting cards and photo albums. I design Christmas cards and make quite a few other cards throughout the year. 

The albums I've completed are for family. I have some people who have offered to pay me to make their family scrapbooks for them, and one woman who wants me to teach her how to make cards. I'd love to do all of that, but there's just not enough time.

Some day I'd like to make it into a business though.


----------



## RippySkippy

Nice work! I love the french doors, and shelves look fantastic...great job!

With that kind of inventory, you should host scrap booking parties.


----------



## ThunderCAT

Very nice - my wife is a big time scrapbooker as well, and wants/needs a room like this. I'm currently in the process of finishing off our basement, and have a room down there that will eventually become her scrapbook room, but for now will be a toy room for our almost 2-year old son's enormous toy inventory. 

How big is that room?


----------



## gma2rjc

Thank you for the compliments Rippy. 

I've had a couple parties here. It's always a nice time.


----------



## gma2rjc

Thanks ThunderCat. This room is a little shy of 10' x 16'. 

It's nice that your wife is a scrap booker too. With a little guy running around, she probably has some great pictures to put in her albums.


----------



## Hammer Fritz

What a great room. is it always so organized and neat?  i would like if you post some photos of some of your cards and/or scrapbooks. it would be nice to see a finished project.


----------



## gma2rjc

Hammer, I _wish_ I could say it's always this organized and neat. It's not. The shelves and closet stay organized (not because of any effort on my part, lol). The table tops are almost always covered with odds & ends and piles of papers. I usually have to clear a space when I start working. Plus, the kids bring toys in here throughout the day. 

I'll try to post a couple cards and pages later today. Thanks.


----------



## gma2rjc

This and the next few posts are some cards I designed.


----------



## gma2rjc

This was from a few Christmas's ago:


----------



## gma2rjc

another Christmas card


----------



## gma2rjc

This is a graduation card


----------



## gma2rjc

Final card. It doesn't show in the pics, but the top of this card is cut on an angle so that it has a layered-look when it is folded.

Oh, btw, most or all of the stamped images and ink on these cards are from Stampin' Up. Not that it matters. I don't sell their products, but I'm not sure if they have some kind of a copyright policy.


----------



## gma2rjc

These are a few of the scrapbook pages I've completed. I covered the faces in the pics.


----------



## What have I done

Wow Looks Great... Good use of space. Looks fantastic! I love the look of crownmoulding but definately hate cutting it. Not bad if you only had to go and replace 1 miscut piece.


----------



## gma2rjc

Thanks! 

That's the nice thing about using the corner pieces. It's just a matter of cutting straight lines. I also used one in the center of each of the two longer walls.


----------



## kimber

im so envious! Fantastic work! 
Im working on a craft room right now..and like you said in a much earlier post..the cost of shelving-yikes! Im trying to keep an eye out for used shelving but my car isnt big enough to haul something away I want on craigslist..I have no idea what to do with that darn room but now that I have four additional people in the house I need this space of my own more than ever. 

I love to work on crafts, moreso jewelry..but right now its all in a big pile on the floor ..waiting for its owner to come up with something 
Im sure you've been there..wish me luck. (and again-great job!)


----------



## gma2rjc

> now that I have four additional people in the house I need this space of my own more than ever


That is so true. It's good to have a place to go for some peace and quiet. Having a spot for all of your stuff is nice too. When you need something, you know right where to go to get it.

Yes, the price of shelving is outrageous. If you come up with a design for your stuff, Lowe's (and maybe Home Depot?) will cut 4'x8' sheets of wood down for you. You might be able to take it home in your car that way. 

My problem wasn't getting it home, but I didn't have a place to build the shelves. No garage. So I had to build them in the living room. Hopefully I'll never have to do that again.

If you find something that would work for you on Craig's List, offer the person who has it some money to deliver it. It might or might not work, but it's worth a try.

I do wish you good luck with it. You'll be happy once it's all set up. 

If you live anywhere near an IKEA, they seem to have a lot of different kinds of storage stuff. They finally built one in Michigan, but it's on the other side of the state. 

Have you gone on www.craftforum.com yet? It's just getting started, but it's really nice. There is a forum on there just for beading and jewelry. 

Thanks for the compliment and again, good luck!


----------



## kimber

*thanks for the encouragment*

I live about an hour from ikea..I tried to have something delivered once and the delivery fee was outragous..it was a big item but wow..it was more than the item 

I did sign up in the craft forum..I just havent been crafting since this room is literally torn up. I really want to get some stuff together for halloween-its my favorite time ofyear.


If my room comes out half as good as yours I will be happy:thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc

The desk I was using for the computer was too small and it wasn't very sturdy. You can't tell in the picture, but there were 4 legs on it.



















I put 3 metal brackets on the wall to support the back of the counter top. Those aren't pencil marks on the wall, they're marks from the other desk. 

Out of curiosity, is there a stud finder on the market that works? I tried mine and it was finding studs all over the place - but never in the same place twice :no:. I ended up tapping a hammer on the wall, listening for the spots that sounded the least hollow. Even with that, I ended up having to drill a few small holes side by side until I found the studs . 










I used the legs from the other table to support the front of this one.


----------



## gma2rjc

Here it is put back together. You can't see the front legs from this angle. One is on the other side of the chair and the other is hidden by the iris cart.










With the previous table, the wires were laying on the floor and the surge protector was buried under them. I didn't like that, so I tied them all up together to keep them off the floor. I hung the surge protector on the back of the leg. This makes it easy to turn the power off at night and.... this is the best part, the kids can't find it. 

When it was on the floor, one of them would sneak under there once in a while to touch that bright red button. 

One other thing I like about this is the hole with a grommet in it to feed the wires through. 










It's all done now. I took the chair out of the way for the picture. 

Before I put the brackets up, I measured the height of the two carts and put the brackets high enough so the carts would slide under the counter top. 

One sits forward a little bit because the computer is behind it. This is nice because now the kids don't press on the 'pretty green button' on the front of it - because they can't see it. :wink:

The cart on the left fit nicely behind the wooden leg, but the bracket under the table blocked it from fitting all the way under. That ended up being a good thing because the kids can't pull the drawers open with the leg in the way. :thumbup:

The cart on the right has Christmas stickers in the top two drawers. The next three drawers down have alphabet stickers, and the bottom drawer has pictures in it.

The cart on the left has odds & ends in it - extra wooden blocks for rubber stamps, cellophane bags, foam stamps, raffia, fat ribbon.









The two smaller stacks of plastic bins on the left side of the counter top hold ink pens and markers, except for one drawer that has small ink pads in it and one drawer that holds small alphabet stickers.


Barb


----------



## cocobolo

How is it that all the gals can keep everything so neat and tidy, and my place always looks like a bomb exploded two minutes ago!


----------



## gma2rjc

We just have a knack for.... clearing clutter out of the way before taking a picture. :laughing:

Barb


----------



## cocobolo

You know, for some reason I just knew you'd have the answer for that!:laughing:

You must be into all sorts of crafts...I don't think I've ever seen such a variety of goodies all in one place. Looks more like a supply store than just your crafts room! :thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc

:laughing:... I've been told that it looks like a store, but it looks like there's more than there really is.

I don't buy very much anymore, except for paper once in a while... and rubber stamps at yard sales or Craigslist.

Barb


----------



## Scuba_Dave

cocobolo said:


> How is it that all the gals can keep everything so neat and tidy, and my place always looks like a bomb exploded two minutes ago!


I can spend hours cleaning up & it _still_ looks like a bomb exploded :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc

The table tops in this room usually have clutter underneath more clutter and there is usually stuff in my way near the computer. But not right now because I cleared it off to take the pictures! :yes:


----------



## downrightart

I'm so glad I went digging in this forum this morning!! Barb, this room is fantastic girl! I love the french doors going into it! I LOVE YELLOW!

Why haven't you shown this on CraftForum???? I love the new counter top!


----------



## gma2rjc

Thank you!

I've been meaning to start a thread on the Craft Forum (for about 11 months now? :yes. One of these days though. 

Isn't it funny how the shade of yellow is different in most of the pictures? It's really very light. I like it too, it's cheerful.

Barb


----------



## handyz

Wow, that room looks incredible. So organized and neat, too. I have a spare bedroom that I have considered turning into a hobby room- I like the idea of a scrap booking area!


----------



## gma2rjc

Thank you handyz. If you do turn your spare room into a hobby room, it would be great if you start a thread and show us the progress from start to finish.

Just remember. Add more storage space than what you think you'll need. Then, when you buy more stuff over the years, you won't have to change your storage system to make space.

Barb


----------



## downrightart

gma2rjc said:


> Just remember. Add more storage space than what you think you'll need. Then, when you buy more stuff over the years, you won't have to change your storage system to make space.


Or you can collect alot of stuff for 20 years and then build the storage for it Handyz. :laughing: Of course I have no idea who would do something so bass ackwards. :whistling2:


----------



## gma2rjc

downrightart said:


> Of course I have no idea who would do something so bass ackwards. :whistling2:


:laughing: :yes: :laughing:


----------



## Arachnea

I am in absolute awe of your crafting room - and in love with it! I wish we had the room in our house for me to have a room all to myself for crafting - as it is one of the spare rooms is already a library/Jess's stash of crafting and snail mail supplies - though it's nowhere near as neat and tidy as yours - or as big! ><

Great work - I loved all the pictures!


----------



## gma2rjc

Thanks Arachnea!



> though it's nowhere near as neat and tidy as yours


PSSST! This room isn't usually very neat or tidy 99.9% of the time.

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse

Want to come down this weekend and help organize some stuff here? We can't find the charger for her Electro Acuscope. LOL

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

Say a prayer to St. Anthony. You'll find it for sure.


----------



## Sandra20

Very nice room.


----------



## nannynog

gma2rjc said:


> My brother and his wife gave me this table. I like that it has plenty of room to work and enough space to hold all the little gadgets and tools I use every time I work on an album.


Barb, how is the flooring holding up where your computer chair is? We are thinking of using that type of flooring in our bedroom.


----------



## gma2rjc

It's starting to wear a little thin where the wheels roll around. There are a few spots where the wood pattern has worn off. It's not obvious when you walk in the room, but if you get down close to the floor it's visible. 

I bought a low-nap rug to put under the chair before Christmas and that was a big help. Unfortunately the corners started curling up (it was a cheapie I got from Menard's for $5) and I threw it out. Plus, the cat threw up on it and I couldn't get it clean. I'm looking for something similar, but made a little better.

We have the same flooring in the playroom where the kids slide the bigger toys around a lot and drop toys on it. That hasn't seemed to bother it at all. It still looks great in there. 

I hope this answers your question.

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse

We still never found the charger.... I ended up taking an older one that the plug was messed up on and splicing that into a new input I had to create. So.... when are you coming to help look? LOL There are a few part to the machine that are undoubtedly with the charger we need too......

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

Oh gosh. I hope you find all of the parts together, along with the original plug. 

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse

She's out looking in the RV now. I hope it got stuck there accidentally. Po)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

Good luck to her. She'll find the box it was probably put in. As the saying goes, "It has to be here SOMEWHERE". :yes:

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse

*sigh* Yeah, but WHERE? No luck so far....

DM


----------



## nannynog

gma2rjc said:


> It's starting to wear a little thin where the wheels roll around. There are a few spots where the wood pattern has worn off. It's not obvious when you walk in the room, but if you get down close to the floor it's visible.
> 
> I bought a low-nap rug to put under the chair before Christmas and that was a big help. Unfortunately the corners started curling up (it was a cheapie I got from Menard's for $5) and I threw it out. Plus, the cat threw up on it and I couldn't get it clean. I'm looking for something similar, but made a little better.
> 
> We have the same flooring in the playroom where the kids slide the bigger toys around a lot and drop toys on it. That hasn't seemed to bother it at all. It still looks great in there.
> 
> I hope this answers your question.
> 
> Barb


Barb, I'm sorry to barge in on your conversation. That did answer my question, I was worried about the flooring coming a part, I didn't think the flooring would wear out that soon. Thank you for replying.


----------



## gma2rjc

You're not barging in on the conversation at all nannynog. 

I think if my floor was darker, the worn spots would show up pretty well.

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse

Too true. I always thought a darker floor would hide dirt, not quite so it would seem! Besides, lighter floors lighten the room too. Po)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

If I have to replace this someday, I'll probably go with a color that's a little darker. But not too dark, for the same reasons DM stated.

One of the shelves in the closet in this room collapsed. I think it only needs a new clip, but when I replace it, I'm going to add an extra one. 

I didn't realize how much weight was on that shelf. There were 10 shoe box-size photo boxes on it, along with a lot of heavy books. That'll do it I guess. :yes:


----------



## clpalerm

Wow great job on this room!


----------



## BocaPaint

I love this! I have never done scrap booking but a room like this would definitely make me want to do it!


----------

